# Zoo Walk with the D7100, Kitty Shots



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2014)

Well got out to the zoo this weekend, really enjoying the new camera.  Got a chance to mix up the lens selection a bit and just generally had a good time.  Ok, so I'll get the kitties done first:




20140913 374 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140913 081 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140913 229 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140913 409 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140913 491 by robbins.photo, on Flickr




20140913 494 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 13, 2014)

I like number 5 the best. Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 13, 2014)

Love the first one and that "I keel you!" look


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2014)

limr said:


> Love the first one and that "I keel you!" look



Lol.. ya, for whatever reason the puma never really liked me that much.  Normally he'll hide in the corner or head outdoors whenever he sees me coming, and sadly the enclosures outside are heavy wire that you can't get close enough too to shoot through properly, they have barriers/hedges in the way.  

But every once in a great while he'll take time out of his busy day to give me a dirty look.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I like number 5 the best. Nicely done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All in all I was pretty happy with those, for being shot at 6400 I really wasn't expecting them to turn out well at all.


----------



## BillM (Sep 13, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> But every once in a great while he'll take time out of his busy day to give me a dirty look.. lol



Is his name Gary 


I took Kitty shots too !!!!! He's not the most active kitty i ever seen but it makes composing a shot much easier


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2014)

BillM said:


> Is his name Gary
> 
> 
> I took Kitty shots too !!!!! He's not the most active kitty i ever seen but it makes composing a shot much easier



Rotfl - not sure about the puma's name, I'll ask next time I see one of the keepers milling about.  Love your kitty shot by the way.  He looks terribly ferocious.. lol


----------



## pjaye (Sep 13, 2014)

That is one pissed off looking puma.  As always, well done. Nice to see you're enjoying the new camera.


----------



## baturn (Sep 13, 2014)

Excellent! #5 for me too. Is that a leopard or a jaguar?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> That is one pissed off looking puma.  As always, well done. Nice to see you're enjoying the new camera.



Oh ya, having a blast with it.  Hoping to get out again tomorrow.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2014)

baturn said:


> Excellent! #5 for me too. Is that a leopard or a jaguar?



Jaguar - the leopard was playing hard to get today.  Maybe I can tick him off bad enough that I can get a shot of him tomorrow.. lol.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 14, 2014)

Great set!  The first cat is making a great face to overthrow grumpy cat for Internet memes


----------



## annamaria (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice captures, especially like number one.  Looks like he was really sore at you.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 14, 2014)

## 1 and 5 for me are great. I think there is always a challenge when shooting animals in the zoo to have it look natural. Nos 1 and 5 for me transcend the zoo environment and look fantastic. Is it the eye contact and the emotional connection that you captured, but I really like it. And that is from the guy who normally does not like zoo shots. I think the DoF in no 5 is spot on and quite creative, highlighting his eyes. Probably your best shot of all I have seen.


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 14, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> All in all I was pretty happy with those, for being shot at 6400 I really wasn't expecting them to turn out well at all.



Wow, great shots - and for iso 6400 that D7100 noise control really kicks the arse of my 7000.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 14, 2014)

sashbar said:


> ## 1 and 5 for me are great. I think there is always a challenge when shooting animals in the zoo to have it look natural. Nos 1 and 5 for me transcend the zoo environment and look fantastic. Is it the eye contact and the emotional connection that you captured, but I really like it. And that is from the guy who normally does not like zoo shots. I think the DoF in no 5 is spot on and quite creative, highlighting his eyes. Probably your best shot of all I have seen.



Thanks Sashbar - that means a lot.. truly.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 14, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Nice captures, especially like number one.  Looks like he was really sore at you.



Yup.. that is one cranky cougar alright.. lol


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 14, 2014)

Another nice set.  #5 is really nice.  It's an unnatural environment but the way you captured it is great.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 17, 2014)

That last one is amazing.


----------

